# a "must have " song on your I Pod!



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 25, 2006)

haha so yeah mine is Ricky Martin's " Drop It On Me"..its a great song with a great beat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










whats everyone else's must have?


----------



## user6 (Jul 25, 2006)

There's a bunch!!!!! But I think the absolute one song that I could never ever live without would be somewhere between these 2:

Fuel - Shimmer or
Goldfinger - Here in Your Bedroom

I think just cause there's so much history with me in listening to those songs!!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 25, 2006)

Savin Me- Nickelback... I can't get enough of that song.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2006)

Ghost Love Score - Nightwish
Phantom of the Opera - Nightwish 

I just can't live without their Century Child and Once album...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2006)

only ONE? urgh.
Fat bottomed girls
Rainbow Stew
Photograph
RYDN
Awful Beautiful Life
I'm not an addict
paint it black
cry
give it away 
dirrrty
lucky
you's a ho
anything but mine (anything by kenny chesney really)
Tennessee
Brothers
Then He Kissed Me
Canon in D Minor (Danny Wright's version preferably)
breakaway
you look so good in love...


ONE SONG?

Oops.


----------



## joraye (Jul 25, 2006)

Jack Johnson - Bubbly Toes.

I can be soooo pissed off at the world, about to drive my car off a cliff, and if I play that song, I will just danceeeeeee and be happyyyyyyy. 

Much love to the Jack Johnson.  he is just awesome.  you don't even have to think when you listen to him.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah I deffinatly have a bunch of songs too!! I loveeeee Earth, Wind and Fire..but I gotta have my Britney Spears hahaha


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 25, 2006)

It's a Thin Line Between Love and Hate - The Pretenders

its a must download song, lemme know what you think of this song


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cadence ~ anberlin

I'm addicted to ANYTHING anberlin.  Not as much as MAC, though.

I had to make that clear.

;-)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry no ipod but if i had one this is what i would have on it.  "sorry cant just pick one" hehe


Laissez Faire: In Paridise
Stevie B: Dreaming of Love
Eagles: California
The Chemical Brothers: The Big Jump
Bioground:Affinity (Kupper Mix)
Erica Badu: Tyrone
Peety Pablo: Freek-A-Leek
Dead Prez: i actually like all of their songs *shrugs*

PitBull: Toma.....  Oye Loca! Ven pa’ca! Come here,Si tu quiere’ que te coma toda, Abre las pierna’, y dale Toma!  

and so many more so ill stop here


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 26, 2006)

^
Dead Prez are the only rappers I listen to! I like that conscious stuff, not the materialistic, over-sexualized nonsense.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_sorry no ipod but if i had one this is what i would have on it.  "sorry cant just pick one" hehe


Laissez Faire: In Paridise
Stevie B: Dreaming of Love
Eagles: California
The Chemical Brothers: The Big Jump
Bioground:Affinity (Kupper Mix)
Erica Badu: Tyrone
Peety Pablo: Freek-A-Leek
Dead Prez: i actually like all of their songs *shrugs*

PitBull: Toma.....  Oye Loca! Ven pa’ca! Come here,Si tu quiere’ que te coma toda, Abre las pierna’, y dale Toma!  

and so many more so ill stop here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha I loveee Peety Pablo !! hes got a catchy voice like ludacris..except ludacris has a smooth voice && hes sexyyy


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh my...definitely "The Good Kind" by The Wreckers. 

And anything by Esthero, Mos Def, Thrice, Portishead, Boz Skaggs, Zero 7, Blackalicious, Erykah Badu, Jill Scott, Kenny Chesney, Atreyu, Hieroglyphics, Dead Prez, Sia, Diana Krall, Royksopp, Taking Back Sunday, Atmosphere, & Living Legends hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

The list can go on and onnnnn (I'm a big music buff. I like almost every genre!)


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 27, 2006)

oooh god, no way I could pick one

Britney spears vs cutback - toxic rhythm (my holiday song)

Antony and the Johnsons - hope there's someone (makes me cry everytime)

Imogen Heap - hide and seek, speeding cars, hallelujah, sweet religion

The whole bloc party album! 

Blur - sweet song

Tuung - the pioneers

Gnarls barkley - smiley faces

Jose gonzalez album

Every single sara and tegan song, and every single song ever played on The OC! 

Its actually killing me not writing anymore songs down, but if I don't stop now I never will, I'm a total music junky


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 28, 2006)

i have so many!

Nat king cole-When i fall in love
first single-the format
here in your arms-Hellogoodbye
fresh prince of bel-air theme song 
Heat wave-Martha and the Vandellas
you can't stop the beat-Hair spray soundtrack
first day of my life- bright eyes
XO-fall out boy 
keep on-brady bunch
sunshine day-brady bunch
do you love me?-Contours
the twist-Chubby Checker


----------



## petitsinge (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_There's a bunch!!!!! But I think the absolute one song that I could never ever live without would be somewhere between these 2:

Fuel - Shimmer or
Goldfinger - Here in Your Bedroom

I think just cause there's so much history with me in listening to those songs!!!!_

 
I *love* that Goldfinger song!

and since I'm bad at deciding - here are a few more of mine:
Metallica - Paint it Black
Iron Maiden - Paschendale
The Who - Baba O'Riley
STP - Interstate love song
U2 - with or without you


----------



## cookies (Aug 3, 2006)

I only have one that I've kept on my player throughout all the changes! 

The Shins- Caring is Creepy

It's always there as number one!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 3, 2006)

anything lil kim or ludacris

my 2 favourite artists


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_anything lil kim or ludacris

my 2 favourite artists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I loveee ludacris' voice !! and hes sexy.sean paul too..gotta have him on there!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_I loveee ludacris' voice !! and hes sexy.sean paul too..gotta have him on there!_

 
i love sean paul too...

i could go on forever


----------



## myrifle (Aug 3, 2006)

oooh this is hard. 

I LOVE THE ARCTIC MONKEYS, so a certain romance, mardy bum, and when the sun goes down are musts.
Bauhaus - The man with x-ray eyes, and Strange
Tiger Army - incorporeal
muse - time is running out
Diamond Nights - girls attractive *sing along*
Barlow Girls - never alone
DDR *lol guilty* - moonlight shadows
Briana Winter - Riddle, nice to relax and just think.
Coldplay - fix you
***deathcab for cutie - I will follow you into the dark. amazing.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 3, 2006)

"satisfaction" - benny benassi
"gasolina" - daddy yankee
"dare" - gorillaz
"touch it (remix)" - busta rhymes
"smack my bitch up" - prodigy
"it's goin down" - young joc
hmmm...there's definitely more, but that's more than 1 as it is!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 3, 2006)

i honestly cant think of only 1 song.. 
maybe
red flag by billy talent..
or anything by saves the day


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

spaceman- bif naked


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_i love sean paul too...

i could go on forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
sean paul is gorgeous..I would deffinatly give it up to him hahaha


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree. You can’t pick just one. Here’s my list:
Come Close – Common
You Don’t Know My Name – Alicia Keys
Southern Stuff – Anthony Hamilton
Close To You – Maxi Priest
Somebody – Reba McIntire (heard it on the Today Show)
The Sweetest Taboo/Is It A Crime – Sade
Share My World – Mary J. Blige


----------



## Nolee (Aug 4, 2006)

well, i can't think think of one must have, but i know that Airsupply's Say goodbye is def one of them.... <3
shadow of the sun\out of exhile- audioslave 
Disturbed Believe album, and i gotta have some Jack Johsnon, any jack johnson....


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

I just recently updated my IPOD since who knows when.. Well, in all I have a total of 612 songs on my Ipod.. I have no idea what I have on there lol.. I just added ALL the songs that was on my laptop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you want me to name some just holla... hehehe


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_sean paul is gorgeous..I would deffinatly give it up to him hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A-hahaha, ditto!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't Cry Out by Shiny Toy Guns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooooo amazing, my favorite band by far


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_Don't Cry Out by Shiny Toy Guns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sooooo amazing, my favorite band by far_

 





 she got me listening to that one song all day today *sunday*


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 14, 2006)

sean paul anything
elephant man anything
earth wind and fire anything
FRANK SINATRA...ANYTHINGGGG!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_





 she got me listening to that one song all day today *sunday* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


and you've got me listening to dj pheer all day! we just go together dont we


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_sean paul anything
elephant man anything
earth wind and fire anything
FRANK SINATRA...ANYTHINGGGG!_

 

ohh i forgot ew&f!!!!!! ahhhh i love them!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 26, 2006)

Alright, so I have another song that gets lots of attention on the iPod...and that would be SexyBack by Justin Timberlake.

Ow, ow, ow...sexay song!  Funny thing is I hated it when I first heard it, then it kinda grew on me like a bad fungus, and now it gets all the love on my iPod!  LOL!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, I can't think of just one song

Walkie Talkie-DJ Shadow
Farther Away- Evanescense
Hellbent- Kenna
Flower of Carnage- theme song from ladysnowlbood
The Lonley Shepard- Zamfir
Six days remix- DJ Shadow
Somewhat Damaged- Nine inch Nails
There is a light that never goes out- the original smiths version and the one Morrisey sings at is shows!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 4, 2006)

oh i looooove sexyback and london bridge!


----------

